# Mobiles and SIM cards to use in Spain



## leeandzed (Oct 13, 2014)

Hola!
Driving down to the Axarquia region (Costa Del Sol) for 7 weeks from end of March and was wondering if its worth getting a local Spanish SIM card, and does anyone else do/have this?
I have done some research and seems like you can buy a local SIM from the big supermarkets, ie Eroski, Mercadona, and Lebara mobile looks quite cheap. a 30-day SIM costs like ten quid with inclusive texts/minutes etc. 
Basically we are leaving work this week to spend time travelling in Europe (mainly Spain) and in the UK. In the UK i'm looking at 'Three' as you can now use inclusive minutes in Europe with Spain coming in April.

Grateful for any insight or suggestions as to what to do!
thanks awfully.
Lee


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

leeandzed said:


> Hola!
> Driving down to the Axarquia region (Costa Del Sol) for 7 weeks from end of March and was wondering if its worth getting a local Spanish SIM card, and does anyone else do/have this?
> I have done some research and seems like you can buy a local SIM from the big supermarkets, ie Eroski, Mercadona, and Lebara mobile looks quite cheap. a 30-day SIM costs like ten quid with inclusive texts/minutes etc.
> Basically we are leaving work this week to spend time travelling in Europe (mainly Spain) and in the UK. In the UK i'm looking at 'Three' as you can now use inclusive minutes in Europe with Spain coming in April.
> ...


Definitely worth getting a PAYG Spanish SIM if you have an unlocked phone. Check the terms though, sometimes they lock it if you don't use it for three months. 

They were supposed to abolish roaming charges in the EU this year but it's been delayed, probably till 2018.

EU mobile roaming fees could remain until 2018 (Wired UK)


----------

